# OFFICIAL Cleburne ADBA Show 11-28&29-09



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

alright so I went to the ADBA show in Cleburne, Tx this past weekend, I had a blast and met some awesome people and saw some really gorgeous APBT's. this was Phoebe's frist show for points, we were int he 2nd show on the 28th and the first show on the 29th, we didn't get a ribbon but that is ok, there is always next year. So enjoy these pics, some of them are not that good, the lighting in this building was horrible and the flash just made it worse, lol

This is Buck, I just fell in love with him, he was gorgeous - 








4 to 6 mo. male class - 








































6 to 9 mo. male class - 








This is a friend of mine, Dan from MO and his pup, Shadow - 








This is Shadow's litter mate, Logan - 








Pretty Brindle dog - 
























Tom Lundberg and his pup - 








This is pitbullgirl22 - 
































Boogieman and Bronson - 








I really liked this dog also - 








Not sure of the age class, but this is ChristySKS and Combat - 








































































Prettiest Blue APBT I have ever seen, Smokey Joe, who is Logan and Shadow's sire - 
















































Rose & Thorns Kennels "Suki" and Mrs. Loretta showing her, 3-5 yr. female, sh eis also the dam to Logan and Shadow - 
























































































5 and older male class - 
ChristySKS and Bomber - 








my friend James Bush and his black male - 
























Jr. Handler's 2nd show 11-28-09 - 
This is Sonia and she is who Phoebe lives with, she did such an AWESOEM job of showing Phoebe I was sooooooo very proud of her and Phoebe was such a good girl in the ring - 
































and this little girl and her sister, were pros at showing these dogs, they are 5 and 8 - 








not sure of this age class either but it was females, lol - 
pitbullgirl22 -


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

2-3 yr female class 2nd show 11-28-09 - 
































A friend of mine, Vondrea and his female int he 3-5 yr class - 

















alright so there ya go enjoy


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pictures!!!

I still haven't heard from Christy today after her long trip back to Idaho!!!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice Pics.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Tablerock - she was exhausted when I left on Sunday afternoon, she said she would be home on Tues, so we will see. I hope the weather cooperated with her 

Thanks SM, I had a blast


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

looks like so much fun!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Megan it was, I had a blast


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Tye ... glad you enjoyed your trip ~!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Ronnie it was an awesome time


----------



## wmssh (Dec 2, 2009)

*wins*

does anyone know the results after the weekend? we planned to go but got called to work at the last min... would love to know who placed tho


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

sorry I can't help you there, to much info, I do know that roseandthorns's Logan won Best Puppy on Sunday 2nd show. hmmm let me see if I can find out for ya


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Anybody got more pictures? I think there were some Matrix kids at this event, at least two of which would have been in the CH class. I heard at least 2 of them got cups.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Bronson took the cup in the 4th show and became gr.ch. 3 I think rampage kennels also took one of the cups but not absolutely sure. It may have only been ribbons but I do remember them being pulled out into the center of the ring with 2 of their dogs. Thanks for posting the pictures Tye. I didn't know you took those of Suki. You'll have to send me a copy for my photo books.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

most definately, I will get that taken carfe of this weekend


----------

